
What's better about Ruby than Python? - tosh
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/comp.lang.python/xBWUWWWV5RE/gyJRB9cihAIJ
======
PhilB61
There's no shortage of articles on this, e.g.
[https://www.upguard.com/articles/python-vs-
ruby](https://www.upguard.com/articles/python-vs-ruby)

For the record, I worked 8 months years ago on a RoR application. I now work
on a django application. I like them both.

